# Blasc zählt meine Kills schreibt sie aber falsch auf meinem Profil?!



## Safedisk2 (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab seid einigen Tagen mit Blasc irgentwie schwierigkeiten vor kurzen haben wir den 1. Boss in Zul Aman gelegt "Nalorakks" wurde mir aber nicht gut geschrieben, heute das selbe spiel von vorn. "Gut geschrieben im Sinne von Bosskills auf meinem Profil"...
Der witz ist als wir Ihn beim ersten mal legten sind wir darauf gleich aus der Ini raus und ab direkt nach Kara unsere restlichen Bosse noch Farmen. Nethergroll im First Try gelegt wurde mir statt 1x gleich 2x gutgeschrieben ob das mit Zul Aman zusammen hängt? Heute Bollwerk Daily Q. Hero alle bosse gekillt Endboss kill wurde nicht übertragen warum auch immer?! Hab sogar nochmal Manuell die Lua file geupt aber nix passiert? Kann mir da wer Helfen ich weiß wirklich nicht weiter, Blasc ist die ganze Zeit im Task an. Also ausgeschlossen das der Kill nicht gut geschrieben wurde "hoff/denk ich mal". mfg lyd


----------



## Safedisk2 (24. Januar 2008)

hmmm weiß keiner wa?*push*


----------



## Dragorius (24. Januar 2008)

Safedisk2 schrieb:


> hmmm weiß keiner wa?*push*



nee ^^ ka, ich habe das selbe problem aber es ist mir auch total egal ob der bosskillcounter funzt oder nicht. der sagt mal überhaupt nix aus, is nur ne nette statistik zum spiel.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2008)

Safedisk2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hab seid einigen Tagen mit Blasc irgentwie schwierigkeiten vor kurzen haben wir den 1. Boss in Zul Aman gelegt "Nalorakks" wurde mir aber nicht gut geschrieben, heute das selbe spiel von vorn. "Gut geschrieben im Sinne von Bosskills auf meinem Profil"...
> Der witz ist als wir Ihn beim ersten mal legten sind wir darauf gleich aus der Ini raus und ab direkt nach Kara unsere restlichen Bosse noch Farmen. Nethergroll im First Try gelegt wurde mir statt 1x gleich 2x gutgeschrieben ob das mit Zul Aman zusammen hängt? Heute Bollwerk Daily Q. Hero alle bosse gekillt Endboss kill wurde nicht übertragen warum auch immer?! Hab sogar nochmal Manuell die Lua file geupt aber nix passiert? Kann mir da wer Helfen ich weiß wirklich nicht weiter, Blasc ist die ganze Zeit im Task an. Also ausgeschlossen das der Kill nicht gut geschrieben wurde "hoff/denk ich mal". mfg lyd




Warst du bei dem Kill von Nethergroll zwischendurch mal ausgeloggt, bzw. standet Ihr längere Zeit beim Kadaver des Bosses rum?


----------



## Alptraum (25. Januar 2008)

ich schliesse mcih dem mal an..

bei mir werden auch zwar die kills im game angezeigt jedoch werden sie auf der seite nich geupdatet ...

alar 2x gekillt nur 1x angezeigt..

solarian 2xgekillt 0x angezeigt..


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Alptraum schrieb:


> ich schliesse mcih dem mal an..
> 
> bei mir werden auch zwar die kills im game angezeigt jedoch werden sie auf der seite nich geupdatet ...
> 
> ...



Warst du bei dem Kill von [BOSS_DEINER_WAHL] zwischendurch mal ausgeloggt, bzw. standet Ihr längere Zeit beim Kadaver des Bosses rum?


----------



## Alptraum (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warst du bei dem Kill von [BOSS_DEINER_WAHL] zwischendurch mal ausgeloggt, bzw. standet Ihr längere Zeit beim Kadaver des Bosses rum?




nein wir standen nich längere zeit rum und ausgeloggt habe ich auch nicht


----------



## partos (25. Januar 2008)

ich war gestern zulaman mit meinem krieger.

1.boss im 3 anlauf gekillt und jetzt kommts.

der kill wurde bei meinem krieger nicht notiert. ich bin 2-3 secunden vom kill gestorben (healer oom und so). ich habe mich werder in instanz ausgelogt und bei der leiche standen wir auch ein wenig (normal halt)

p.s. alles seit dem blasc update


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Das Problem mit Solarian war uns bekannt, das lag ein einer Umbenennung von Hochastronom in Hochastromant seitens Blizzard. Wir haben den Namen aber im aktuellen Profiler, den wir am Mittwoch released haben, behoben.


----------



## Dimortii (25. Januar 2008)

hab das gleiche problem bei moroes gehabt

wir standen schon etwas länger an der leiche und ich hab auch ingame im chat 2 ma die kil nachricht gelesen weswegen ich jetzt moroes 5 ma gekillt hab anstatt nur 4


----------



## Alptraum (25. Januar 2008)

nun zählt blasc gar keine kills mehr...

blasc ist aktiviert als addon un des blasprog läuft auch im hintergrund.. und das alles seit dem letzten update


----------



## partos (26. Januar 2008)

Alptraum schrieb:


> nun zählt blasc gar keine kills mehr...
> 
> blasc ist aktiviert als addon un des blasprog läuft auch im hintergrund.. und das alles seit dem letzten update




stimmt. nach dem gestriegem kara raid. kein einzieger kill bei meinem paladin zu verbuchen dabei sind 3 gefalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (26. Januar 2008)

Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Gestern Attumen, Moroes, Maid und Wolf down. Heute Maulgar, Gruul und Maggi und nicht einer der Kills wurde gezählt :-/ (nein ich war nicht ausgeloggt bzw. stand länger als die Lootvergabe dauert beim Kadaver).


----------



## Safedisk2 (28. Januar 2008)

*Heult sich an Zam´s Schulter aus* Keine Kills werden mehr gutgeschrieben *wein*... pls macht was -.-


----------



## Duskfall (28. Januar 2008)

hm bei mir zählen die Bosskills insgesamt nicht
War in SSC & The Eye,kein Boss wurde gezählt dort
sehr komisch,eingestellt ist alles richtig,Chars usw wird alles richtig angezeigt
Nur die Bosskills eben nicht


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Der Profiler hat momentan leider eine Macke in Sachen Bosskills. Wir haben ein paar Prüfungen eingebaut, denn bis zum letzten Update wurden auch Spieler gewertet, die gegen die Namensbestimmungen in WoW (Charaktername = WoW-Boss) verstoßen, als Bossklill gewertet. Die neue Instanzierungs-Erkennung scheint jetzt aber generell den Bosskill-Counter zu blockieren. Wird korrigiert....


----------



## Duskfall (28. Januar 2008)

ah super,danke für die Info
Gutes Gelingen dann mal :-P


----------

